# I'm new. my story. *update pg. 2*



## aikoflavored

My name is Aiko. I'm new to the forum, I'm only 17. I work, I used to work 2 jobs which I had been doing for 8 months, I decided to take a break seeing as I was working every single day. I'm not in school at the moment and I've been dating my current boyfriend for 4 months. we met 5 months ago. Him and his ex had a miscarriage and pregnancy was terrifying for him, it took me 2 months to get him to sleep with me and when he finally did I had a pregnancy scare, which I didn't tell him about because I knew it would freak him out. Anyways, last night my friend thought she was pregnant so she bought a 2 pack hpt and asked me to take one with her for support. Of course it was negative, which I knew it would be (for both of us) but I was a little disappointed, told myself I wasn't though. I told my boyfriend about the test and we talked about it, he said he thinks about me getting pregnant as a good thing. We haven't been together long, I know but if you knew me, you'd be shocked at how close we are because I'm a very closed off and distant person. I'm very into spiritual stuff, astrology and it's sister science numerology. I had a read from a very well known numerologist and she said that he understands me more than anyone and that he really makes me happy. which is a big deal for me. anyways. I'm rambling but, him saying it'd be a good thing makes me feel like I almost want to get pregnant. am I crazy? I know I'm young, believe me. I'm very conscious of my future and where I'm going and what I need to do. but damn, I can't help but feel disappointed that my period should arrive in 4 days. I don't think I'm pregnant, boobs don't hurt, not nauseous, not tired (I've woken up at 2 a.m. the last few nights though and couldn't sleep), I have had cramps ever since I ov'd which I usually get for like 3 days, but I've had them for a while now and I have been constipated, which has never happened but I'm just sure I'm not pregnant. it makes me sad. sorry this is so long. I just don't know what I'm thinking, someone tell me I'm crazy and slap me back to reality. lol. :x


----------



## Arielle

I would wait, if he's the man you are going to be with for the rest of your life, then he is not going anywhere! lol

I would go back to school, get a place together (living together will really show if you can wake up next to him) and when you're 21, go for it.. seems like a looong way, but its just right up the corner!

Im not a teen.. but im young.. 24, and I was 20 with my first son.


----------



## aikoflavored

Arielle said:


> I would wait, if he's the man you are going to be with for the rest of your life, then he is not going anywhere! lol
> 
> I would go back to school, get a place together (living together will really show if you can wake up next to him) and when you're 21, go for it.. seems like a looong way, but its just right up the corner!
> 
> Im not a teen.. but im young.. 24, and I was 20 with my first son.

I know, I definitely plan on waiting, but I feel impatient now. I never in a million years would have thought I'd be this excited to start a family. I stay at his house at least 6 nights a week, he gets up for work at 4 and I usually get up at 8 and wait for him to come home. we pretty much do live together already hah.

I appreciate your reply. I know you're right, and I am planning on going to school in a few months. I already have it all planned, he has his plans pretty set too so I definitely won't TRY to get pregnant, I'm just going to be a tad disappointed when AF shows. 

I feel baby crazy now! how do I fix this?!


----------



## ashley_gee89

I agree with the PP. There's no rush, and you need to be able to support a child first, i.e own home, good income etc. I'm 20 and not long away from having my first son, he was a "happy surprise".


----------



## Genna

get a puppy! :rofl:...no...seriously! Puppies are _very_ needy, and can give you a LITTLE taste of mother hood :lol:


----------



## ashley_gee89

aikoflavored said:


> Arielle said:
> 
> 
> I would wait, if he's the man you are going to be with for the rest of your life, then he is not going anywhere! lol
> 
> I would go back to school, get a place together (living together will really show if you can wake up next to him) and when you're 21, go for it.. seems like a looong way, but its just right up the corner!
> 
> Im not a teen.. but im young.. 24, and I was 20 with my first son.
> 
> I know, I definitely plan on waiting, but I feel impatient now. I never in a million years would have thought I'd be this excited to start a family. I stay at his house at least 6 nights a week, he gets up for work at 4 and I usually get up at 8 and wait for him to come home. we pretty much do live together already hah.
> 
> I appreciate your reply. I know you're right, and I am planning on going to school in a few months. I already have it all planned, he has his plans pretty set too so I definitely won't TRY to get pregnant, I'm just going to be a tad disappointed when AF shows.
> 
> I feel baby crazy now! how do I fix this?!Click to expand...

There is no answer to this Q. There is no fix, if you want a child now then you will continue to do so, you just have to keep yourself on this planet.


----------



## Arielle

lol I felt the same way I really wanted a baby too! Since I was 18..it didnt happen until I was 20.. and we split immediately, I was like 3 months pregnant, so a baby is stressful on a relationship, but it doesnt happen to everyone, but if you don have a strong relationship the baby will be too stressful and cause you to split.. 4 years later im married to a different man, and I love him

Just focus your attention on your relationship (maybe getting married in a year?)and school.
I know how dissapointing it can be!


----------



## shocker

Join the wtt section! Theres loads of teens there waiting but very much wanting :hugs:


----------



## Arielle

Yea, I think WTT is a good place for you!
People who are going through the same thing..because there is nothing wrong with you or the way you feel..wanting to start a family with the man you love..but sometimes its best to just wait for a while, get yourself together. 

There are grown people in there 30's who arent ready for a baby and have to get themselves together! Good LUCK!


----------



## aikoflavored

Thanks guys, I appreciate the responses. :) my boyfriend is 20, and he has a really good job and he's very motivated for the future, so if it did accidently happen (I'd never ever try on purpose) I know he has a good head on his shoulders. I will wait, I'll check out that section.

thanks again.


----------



## Nicolescandy

aikoflavored said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate the responses. :) my boyfriend is 20, and he has a really good job and he's very motivated for the future, so if it did accidently happen (I'd never ever try on purpose) I know he has a good head on his shoulders. I will wait, I'll check out that section.
> 
> thanks again.

Your positive attitude really impresses!


----------



## aikoflavored

Uh... so my boyfriend went to work at 4:30 this morning and I couldn't sleep, I kept waking up every 10 minutes, so I went to the walmart down the street and bought a FRER. I expected it to be negative, but I think I'm addicted haha. and anyways, I rushed home and peed on it.. there's definitely a faint pink second line. I'm gonna have my friend look at it before I take another in a few days and show my boyfriend.. but so much for waiting.. I'm pretty excited, though I want to slap myself and freak out, maybe cry a little and feel like my world is crashing down, but I feel like I'm glowing. just thought I'd update. lol


----------



## Arielle

Wow!
Well cograts!!!

And a faint line is still a line! Thats how I found out I was pregnant with this baby on a FRER.. I then bought a ClearBlueDigi.. you know the ones that say pregnant or not pregnant.. and here I am!


----------



## aikoflavored

Arielle said:


> Wow!
> Well cograts!!!
> 
> And a faint line is still a line! Thats how I found out I was pregnant with this baby on a FRER.. I then bought a ClearBlueDigi.. you know the ones that say pregnant or not pregnant.. and here I am!

Thank you! and congrats to you as well! how far along are you? I know your ticker says it, I just didn't catch a glance before I hit respond. haha. :)

I'm thinking about getting a digi to show my boyfriend, I think it'll be more serious that way. haha idk. I'm so excited. :D


----------



## Arielle

aikoflavored said:


> Arielle said:
> 
> 
> Wow!
> Well cograts!!!
> 
> And a faint line is still a line! Thats how I found out I was pregnant with this baby on a FRER.. I then bought a ClearBlueDigi.. you know the ones that say pregnant or not pregnant.. and here I am!
> 
> Thank you! and congrats to you as well! how far along are you? I know your ticker says it, I just didn't catch a glance before I hit respond. haha. :)
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a digi to show my boyfriend, I think it'll be more serious that way. haha idk. I'm so excited. :DClick to expand...

Im 17 weeks so just turned 4 months!

Thats how I told my husband.. he was out of town so I texted him a picture.. I didnt wanna send the FRER it didnt even pick up on a picture.

Yea show him, and save one to pee on in person lol.


----------



## aikoflavored

Arielle said:


> aikoflavored said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arielle said:
> 
> 
> Wow!
> Well cograts!!!
> 
> And a faint line is still a line! Thats how I found out I was pregnant with this baby on a FRER.. I then bought a ClearBlueDigi.. you know the ones that say pregnant or not pregnant.. and here I am!
> 
> Thank you! and congrats to you as well! how far along are you? I know your ticker says it, I just didn't catch a glance before I hit respond. haha. :)
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a digi to show my boyfriend, I think it'll be more serious that way. haha idk. I'm so excited. :DClick to expand...
> 
> Im 17 weeks so just turned 4 months!
> 
> Thats how I told my husband.. he was out of town so I texted him a picture.. I didnt wanna send the FRER it didnt even pick up on a picture.
> 
> Yea show him, and save one to pee on in person lol.Click to expand...

4 months! that's exciting! how was your morning sickness and such? I don't really feel any different. hah I'm hoping I won't get sick. I know that's just hopeful thinking, but a girl can dream! haha.

I'm so anxious to tell him. when he got home from work, I couldn't stop smiling and he asked what I was hiding, and I told him I'd tell him later in the week. he gave me a suspicious look. haha

the tests where I live, ONLY come in packs of 2 or 3. I haven't yet been able to find a single test of any kind. but that works for me. haha :D


----------



## Arielle

Well actually, with my first pregnancy, my son, I had no morning sickness, no symptoms, it was a breeze! SO EASY!

But with this one, eugh.. i've been puking morning and night, headaches, fatigue.. i dunno the sex of this baby, but this one is worst than my first!

So you might luck up, im in my 2nd tri, so the morning sickness and fatigue have faded, but I still get headaches, some last like 3 days at a time!

Tell me how everything goes with breaking the news!!


----------

